# Monkey Business



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Came home from a business trip and there was an awesome package waiting for me. @curmudgeonista hit me with a great surprise. Three fantastic, well-rested sticks from ISOM and three great NCs I haven't tried before. The Berger & Argenti sounds fascinating. The filler leaves are grown desflorado and each one is rolled individually before they are bunched together. This was an extremely generous gift. Thank you so much Jack. I can't wait to fire these beauties up. :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Came home from a business trip and there was an awesome package waiting for me. @curmudgeonista hit me with a great surprise. Three fantastic, well-rested sticks from ISOM and three great NCs I haven't tried before. The Berger & Argenti sounds fascinating. The filler leaves are grown desflorado and each one is rolled individually before they are bunched together. This was an extremely generous gift. Thank you so much Jack. I can't wait to fire these beauties up. :vs_cool:


Nice hit, I had a skyflower last night they are excellent !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Impressive hit!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done! 
Btw... a warning to toast the foot?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

One hell of a Homecoming! Great hit Jack on a very deserving BOTL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

A generous gift for a generous brother. I wasn't sure there was an NC you hadn't tried lol. Well done!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

WABOOM said:


> Nicely done!
> Btw... a warning to toast the foot?


The Berger & Argenti is rolled "entubo" and has like a little wick sticking out in the center. Weird, but good. I got tired of dealing with it and just started clipping the protrusion before lighting.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Nicely done!
> Btw... a warning to toast the foot?


Apparently, because of the way they are rolled, they come with a wick on the foot that only lights when the foot is well-toasted.

Edit: Jack beat me to it.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

:vs_clap:Bravo
Heartwarming generosity on display once again. The Puff community is the best!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> A generous gift for a generous brother. I wasn't sure there was an NC you hadn't tried lol. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ha no, you have me confused with @Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

How appropriate; a fuse in a "cigar bomb". Nice work Jack, Mark's home insurance company will be contacting you seeking damages.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

never seen a roll like that
thanks for the edumakation


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty sure Mark deserved this little beating for all the havoc he caused on mailboxes. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> The Berger & Argenti is rolled "entubo" and has like a little wick sticking out in the center. Weird, but good. I got tired of dealing with it and just started clipping the protrusion before lighting.


What the hell ?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice hit, I had a skyflower last night they are excellent !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're wearing down my resolve bro. I saw your first post in another thread and resisted. Now a second. That box has been sitting full since it arrived but now soon may be missing a stick. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> You're wearing down my resolve bro. I saw your first post in another thread and resisted. Now a second. That box has been sitting full since it arrived but now soon may be missing a stick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to say it..just do it!!

From your friendly neighbourhood enabler.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> The Berger & Argenti is rolled "entubo" and has like a little wick sticking out in the center. Weird, but good. I got tired of dealing with it and just started clipping the protrusion before lighting.


Ok, I still don't get it (maybe a village is missing me). How are you supposed to light this and what does it do for you?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I still don't get it (maybe a village is missing me). How are you supposed to light this and what does it do for you?


That's why there's a "warning" label. You toast and light the entire foot, not just the "wick" as many people are inclined to do. I suppose the protrusion helps encourage a conical cherry. But I think it's mainly there to evidence the entubo construction... and help 'em sell more cigars from the novelty factor.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, I still don't get it (maybe a village is missing me). How are you supposed to light this and what does it do for you?


Haha, it's not just you SC
Because of the unique rolling of the filler leaves, it apparently can be difficult to light evenly
The wick is supposed to help, but it comes with a warning that you are supposed to thoroughly toast the foot as well
Jack says he just clips it off, that probably tells you all you need to know, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

